# Comment mettre un film?



## mretrait (3 Avril 2010)

J'ai un ipod nano chromatique 8 go et un mac. Je veux mettre un film de  deux heures dedans. 
Première question: ai-je assez de place?
Deuxième : Comment faire pour le mettre dans mon ipod à partir du dvd  sachant que je suis sur mac? Avez vous des logiciels (si possible  gratuits) qui marchent?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Sly54 (3 Avril 2010)

DVD du commerce ? Protégé ? Hum 

Recherche dans ce forum en particulier en bas à gauche de cette page, 4 ou 5 fils existants similaires (item "discussions similaires").


----------



## Guillaume-95 (23 Octobre 2010)

C'est long... tres long!


----------

